# newby question on citronella



## ade (Sep 29, 2009)

As any body put citronella in CP soap,it's a  natural Mosquito/insect repellent.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citronella_oil
Ok it might be short lasting ?,or could i walk about with a couple off bars of soap in my pockets.
I've got a friend hows a mosquito magnet,maybe next summer i can use him as guinea pig. :shock:


----------



## beautifulbay (Sep 30, 2009)

I have used it quite often in soaps.  Since soaps are not meant to be like a perfume, where the scent stays with you all day, it won't have a very good effect on mosquitoes.  However, I do find it is a nice deodorizing soap, and is great at taking off unwanted smells form your skin.

I have made moisturizing skin oils and massage lotions with the citronella, and THESE do help some with the bugs.  We live in a buggy location, so if we can notice a difference, it must be pretty good.


----------



## IanT (Sep 30, 2009)

ade said:
			
		

> As any body put citronella in CP soap,it's a  natural Mosquito/insect repellent.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citronella_oil
> Ok it might be short lasting ?,or could i walk about with a couple off bars of soap in my pockets.
> I've got a friend hows a mosquito magnet,maybe next summer i can use him as guinea pig. :shock:




YES YES YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

I go shrimping alot...and the mosquitos are THICKKKKK in these florida estuarys... my solution: before I go I take the straight Citronella EO and slather it all over any exposed areas... got to reapply maybe once every 2 hrs but it works VERY well...


----------



## Pug Mom (Sep 30, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can apply it directly to your skin??


----------

